# Access Point; Repeater oder Bridge: wie richtig Netzwerk erweitern?



## lenus29 (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
also ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich würde gerne mein Heimnetzwerk von W-LAN auf LAN "erweitern".
Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7270 bei uns im Haus und einen neuen LED Samsung  Fernsehr.Diesen würde ich gerne ins Netz bzw.ins Internet bringen.
Jedoch kann ich kein Lankabel von Fritzbox zum LCD legen da er zu weit  weg steht.
Meine Frage kann ich das über so ein gewisses Access Point machen?
Also von Fritz per W-LAN zu einem "TP-Link 300Mbps Wireless N Access  Point" (hatte ich mir ausgesucht) und vom "TP" per Lankabel zum  LCD??Oder brauch ich dafür ein "Repeater und oder eine Bridge"??
Wo is da der Unterschied?

Es gibt auch ein Samsung W-LAN stick denn wollte ich nicht is etwas  teurer und das TK kann ich ja dann noch für was anderes nutzen.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## lenus29 (15. April 2010)

na vermutlich stimmt was mit der frage nicht aber denoch ich weiß nicht wie ich 
von meiner Wlan Fritzbox mein LCD in der untersten Etage mit verbinden soll?
Weil kabel geht nicht weg zu weit verwinkelt zu viel Wände.
Also dachte ich kaufe ein Gerät welches mein W-lan signal empfängt und ich von diesem Gerät per Netzwerkkabel in den Fernsehr stecke?!

Bitte das weiß doch jemand?


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

Du brauchst einen Access Point, der den Client Modus unterstützt, sprich er muss wie ein Client arbeiten, dabei musst du drauf achten, dass er dabei noch WPA unterstützt, viele ältere Geräte unterstüzen im Client Modus nur WEP und das solltest du aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht nutzen.


----------



## domi-germany (19. April 2010)

Router mit DDWRT und fertig 
oder Ordentlichen Clienten wie gesagt..


----------



## FreshStyleZ (21. April 2010)

DLan wäre ne alternative..


----------

